# Any furries in Guelph, Ontario?



## hypr (Mar 17, 2007)

Just wondering if there is or not, I live about an hour from Toronto and I am wondering if there is any from Guelph.

I know the Guelph Furry Breakfast is the only meet but Wotan is busy with school to set up a meet right now, is anyone from Guelph?

Thanks.


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 18, 2007)

i guess furs in the GTA durham kwaratha n tri city area are very very rare


----------



## hypr (Mar 31, 2007)

there actually is a mailing list and irc channel for Toronto area furries. I know one fur on FA who is from Guelph who is making a fursuit for me but thats about it.


----------



## bothan1138 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey, just stumbled across this...not in Guelph atm, but i am hoping to get back there to continue at the university in the fall (took time off).


----------

